# Help with diagnosis code



## hannahw101 (Aug 1, 2008)

Please help...Medicare has rejected all my codes for the following scenario
patient already admitted to a pysch hospital fell down and hurt her head.Was brought in to a medical unit in the same hospital  and pysician wrote in his note that she had a subdural hematoma .I coded it as 852.31  it was rejected..ive also tried 920 and 959.01 and all have been rejected..Does any one out there know why? am getting desperate..


----------



## dmaec (Aug 1, 2008)

what's the denial reason they're giving you?


----------



## hannahw101 (Aug 1, 2008)

'invalid  does not match valid codes table"


----------



## dmaec (Aug 1, 2008)

is there a denial "number" code they're giving you as well?


----------



## KRISTIN13 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re' -subdural Hematoma*

Believe It Or Not But I've Coded A Sim Situation With The Dx Code Of432.1 - Although It Says Non Traumatic, The Claim Was Paid.


----------



## kandigrl79 (Aug 3, 2008)

If it is a traumatic subdural hematoma the 432.1 code would be inappropriate.  Is this a psych provider?  If so, maybe that's why the insurance company is denying a medical DX.


----------



## ramcpc (Aug 4, 2008)

*Psych related Dx*

Dear hanna,

Since the patient is in Pscyh hospital, this might be the reason for your denial.
The patiet is having subdural hematoma due to trauma in his/her head. So this is the case you can't bill 432.2 since this is a non-traumatic code & you can't bill 959.01 or 920 since the patient is having subdural hematoma. Hope it's clear.

Code any pscyh related condition(s) as a primary dx and code the subdural hematoma as a secondary.

Hope this will help you!

Thanks
B.T.RamKumar, MBA, CPC.


----------



## dclark7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Have you tried adding E codes to the claim? E88x.x (for the fall) and E849.x (for the place of occurance).  This will give medicare little more information as to the circumstances surrounding the injury.


----------



## cld (Sep 12, 2008)

Did you also do the E codes and date of injury? All our 800-900's code have to have an E code and date of injury or the claim won't be sent out by the computer.


----------



## mbort (Sep 15, 2008)

Medicare doesnt recognize E codes (at least ours doesnt).  I agree with ramcpc, code the pysch condition first if you are coding for the pysch doc.


----------

